# Food



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

So... I told spouse I was craving some crisped up brussel sprouts.

I bought some at the store.

Spouse said ok... Crazy one... And cooked up them up as a side for the Sloppy Joes.

So... 

I ought they were AWESOME!!! Exactly what I was craving... A bit crispy on the outside.. Fully cooked, a hint of garlic... Perfect! Super yum!

Kid #4 ...

Actually



Truly


Really


BARFED UP THE SPROUTS!!!! 

Kid number 2, seeing my raised eyebrow, ran and got carpet cleaner and worked hard to clean it up while making no comments. 

Spouse and I both looked towards the East.. (Kid 4 was West)

Good grief already!!!!


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

ROFL! 
brussel sprouts are actually the only food that i have trouble eating. but then again maybe i haven't had them cooked right...
how bout that recipe AK?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

That sounds so good...well not the barfed up part lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'd like the recipe.

Roscoe, I buy the frozen back of baby Brussel sprouts in butter sauce, and nuke them until they are real soft. Yum! Never had them crispy.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Heat butter in pan.... Add fresh diced garlic..... Toss in Brussel Sprouts that were sliced in half

Cook until they have a tiny bit of crisp around the edges.

They would be even better if you fried up a slice of bacon in that pan before tossing in the sprouts.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh... And a bunch of toasted sesame seeds were tossed in there with the sprouts.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I love brussel sprouts, usually buy the frozen baby ones. Tried roasting fresh ones in olive oil and they weren't as good, wouldn't get tender. Did you start with fresh or frozen?


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Frozen... Thawed them first.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Alaskan said:


> Frozen... Thawed them first.


I'm gonna have to try that, thanks!


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Uh oh. I have a challenge now...
I will try it soon! Thanks AK


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

You are most welcome!


----------

